# Upper Bay Sailing -- Chesapeake



## Slartibartfast (Apr 3, 2003)

Does anyone here have some experience with this company? They are located in Worton Creek, MD, near the upper end of Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

This charter service is located in my marina. Its owned by a ''gent'' who is a fanatic about maintenance of his boats. He''s developed quite a ''following'' with lots of repeat customers. He''s quite a good sailor himself and does quite a few distance passages in these boats. 

I dont have any ''connection'' with his business - just an observation.


----------

